# Javafx button per enter auslösen



## Xanond (13. Apr 2016)

Hallo,  ich frage mich wie ich einen button per druck auf die Enter taste auslösen kann.  
Ich möchte quasi einfach sagen wen z. B.  in meinem textfeld ein Inhalt drinen steht und die Enter taste wird betätigt,  soll die entsprechende methode ausgelöst werden.


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Apr 2016)

Hab' mal kurz für Dich gegoogled 
http://docs.oracle.com/javafx/2/ui_controls/button.htm

Gruß Klaus


----------



## dzim (14. Apr 2016)

Ich leg einen drauf und aktualisiere das ganze von JavaFX 2.x auf JavaFX 8:
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/javafx/user-interface-tutorial/button.htm

Und um dir mehr als nur den Style-Guide unter den Tutorials für Buttons zu geben, leg ich noch die (einfach zu findende) aktuelle JavaDoc mit oben drauf:
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/javafx/api/javafx/scene/control/Button.html

Gleich der erste Absatz...


----------



## MichaProgs (15. Apr 2016)

Hi,

ich hab die Links oben nur kurz überflogen, aber es wäre deutlich einfacher einen ActionListener auf das gewüschte TextFeld zu legen und die selbe Methode aufzurufen, die der Button aufruft. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## dzim (16. Apr 2016)

Das geht schon, aber wenn du Default-Behaviour haben möchtes, wie es z.B. bei Dialogen ist (wenn also z.B. wirklich nur Ok und Cancel zur Verfügung stehen), dann ist das die bessere Wahl. Finde ich.


----------



## YesTerDay2810 (16. Apr 2016)

Könntest du vielleicht recht einfach so machen:

```
public class YourButton implements KeyListener {

    public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
        if (e.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_ENTER){
              //Hier kannst du dann deine Methoden ausführen lassen.
        }
    }
```

Ich hoffe ich habe deine Frage richtig verstanden und konnte dir damit vielleicht weiterhelfen 

Gruß
Yester


----------

